
Facebook Connect: Keynote - tosh
https://www.facebook.com/watch/live/?v=357103602087600
======
discordance
I get an uncanny valley uncomfortable feeling watching Zuckerberg talk. Can't
put my finger on what it is exactly.

------
tosh
at 1h 19 minutes: Michael Abrash talks about research in AR/VR including AR
glasses

